# New member from Quebec City



## morlock (May 8, 2017)

Hi,

I stumbled upon MT while looking for informations about Nick Cerio's Kempo (specifically, this post: The Forms of Nick Cerio's Kenpo), the style I practice in the Studios Unis d'Auto-défence (United Self-Defence Studios, free translation) franchise in Quebec City.

I'm currently 3kyu (first level of the brown belt) and getting seriouser (seriously!) about the path to the black belt and beyond.

I'm interested in ryukyu kobudo and the Okinawan origins of karate, as well as the multi facets of karate. My vision is that karate is a mental, physical and moral self-improvement system. I like to see it taught with respect for the practitioner's own motivations, goals, physical and mental abilities. I aspire to become an instructor on the other side of the kyu/dan transition.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 10, 2017)

Welcome to the neighborhood.


----------



## CB Jones (May 10, 2017)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## morlock (May 10, 2017)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 10, 2017)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Tames D (May 10, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Buka (May 10, 2017)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 10, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## DanT (May 10, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Jenna (May 11, 2017)

morlock said:


> Hi,
> 
> I stumbled upon MT while looking for informations about Nick Cerio's Kempo (specifically, this post: The Forms of Nick Cerio's Kenpo), the style I practice in the Studios Unis d'Auto-défence (United Self-Defence Studios, free translation) franchise in Quebec City.
> 
> ...


Hello welcome along, it is nice to have you here and good to hear some of your thoughts  What kind of instructor will you be do you think? Wishes to you x


----------



## morlock (May 11, 2017)

What kind of instructor will I be? That is an incredible question really. Time for some introspection and goal setting!

I'll give it some thoughts and start a thread on the topic.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 11, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 12, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (May 15, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Pepsiman (May 16, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, my friend!


----------



## Headhunter (May 17, 2017)

Welcome


----------

